# How long does it lip balm to harden?



## SoapersDigest (Jul 24, 2015)

I just made some lip balm earlier today using (in descending order)

2.5 TBSP Coconut oil
2 TBSP Beeswax
1.5 TBSP Shea Butter
2 tsp Castor Oil
1/2 tsp Argan Oil
just a teeny bit of Vitamin E oil
some lip safe essential oils

I thought putting them in the fridge would harden them up nicely and move things along, which it seemed like it did. After being in there for an hour or so I pulled one out and started messing around with designing labels for the lip balm. The one I pulled out warmed up to room temperature and is still quite mushy. 

I've never made lip balm before- is this normal? Is it supposed to take a while to harden all the way up? Did I do something wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 24, 2015)

"...is this normal?..."

Yes, it is, assuming you are sure your recipe should give you the texture and firmness you want. Give it several hours to overnight to firm up completely. 

That said, if you're following a recipe from someone else or one you've never made before, you need to test as you go to make sure the recipe is going to work for you -- BEFORE you pour the whole batch into tubes. Put a ceramic saucer in the fridge to cool down. Take it out, put a drop or two of balm on the cool ceramic, let harden for a bit, and test it for the right consistency and firmness. If it's too soft or mushy with the saucer test, you need to adjust your recipe by adding more beeswax.

edit: And if you want to make this recipe again, convert it to weight (grams) and you'll get more consistent results.


----------



## SoapersDigest (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks DeeAnna!

They're definitely harder this morning, so I'm going to let them sit for a few days and see if they really harden up any more.

I realized after I had poured most of the tubes that I probably shouldn't have done that and waited to test out the recipe first (lesson learned!). Thankfully those tubes are pretty cheap.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 25, 2015)

If they're normal size (0.15 oz) lip balm tubes and you've given them an overnight at room temperature to firm up, I'd say the balm is as firm as it's going to get at your current temperatures.

I don't know where you live in the world, but many people also tweak their recipe based on the time of year when the balms will be used -- a bit more beeswax for summer, a bit more oil for winter. And then there's the dreaded pocket test  where you put a balm in your pocket for a few hours and see if it stays firm enough or melts!


----------



## misera (Jul 29, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> If they're normal size (0.15 oz) lip balm tubes and you've given them an overnight at room temperature to firm up, I'd say the balm is as firm as it's going to get at your current temperatures.
> 
> I don't know where you live in the world, but many people also tweak their recipe based on the time of year when the balms will be used -- a bit more beeswax for summer, a bit more oil for winter. And then there's the dreaded pocket test  where you put a balm in your pocket for a few hours and see if it stays firm enough or melts!



Yes! I made mine with about 27% beeswax by weight and had shea and cocoa as the other hard butters and they hardened within a few minutes. No chance of ever melting in pockets ;D I thought it might be too hard and last a little too long but one girl managed to use a whole stick in 2 weeks.


----------

